# Cali Flows?



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

homer siimpspon moment if I get the answer.

yep, you are right.
It's late for a comb honey flow in August!
You might be able to use your kit next spring.
You need to check out your local floral conditions 1st.
Good luck,
Ernie


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I have bees around Exeter and Visalia. Citrus is usually my big flow but this year was pretty much a non-event. I've had nectar coming in slowly but steadily up until this week. Now it's all done until the rich people in Visalia plant their fall bedding plants. Most of the minor flows around here will be specific to your exact location. Are you in town or in famland?


----------



## Demo Spec (Jul 8, 2009)

yah im right here in fresno, although i dont need a flow, ive heard its possible to have a strong colony on the verge of swarming, put a queen excluder on top of the second deep, and then put the comb kit on top. Will this work as long as the colony doesnt swarm?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

The way I get a few supers of round comb is wait till a good flow of a GOOD flavored honey starts.That will vary all over the state.Anyway I will pick a hive that is really going gangbusters and pull off its supers and food chamber,shaking all the bees down into the bottom deep. Then stack 2 or 3 comb honey boxes on. It is a BIG help if this hive has a new queen(like from this year). If you do this with even a year old queen some will swarm for sure.


----------

